# Excellent review of the 40mm pancake



## Phenix205 (Jun 25, 2012)

Excellent review by Dan Carr

http://dancarrphotography.com/blog/2012/06/23/canon-40mm-f2-8-stm-pancake-review/

Can't wait to receive mine tomorrow and try it on 5D3.


----------



## dr croubie (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice that he likes the lens, but man, that guy's spelling and grammar are atrocious...


----------



## compupix (Sep 26, 2012)

I just picked up two used 40mm STM's for stereoscopic shooting. Yes, there are used ones out there already!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 26, 2012)

It's a great little lens. Mounted on my 1D X, it fits in the same Lowepro S&F Utility Bag 100 AW in which I carry the body only. My favorite use is that it goes in a pants/shorts pocket when I'm carrying the 1D X with 70-200 II on a Blackrapid strap. When I need a wider AoV, I swap lenses and just leave the 70-200 II hanging from the BR strap.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Sep 26, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> It's a great little lens. Mounted on my 1D X, it fits in the same Lowepro S&F Utility Bag 100 AW in which I carry the body only. My favorite use is that it goes in a pants/shorts pocket when I'm carrying the 1D X with 70-200 II on a Blackrapid strap. When I need a wider AoV, I swap lenses and just leave the 70-200 II hanging from the BR strap.



Great idea!


----------



## pwp (Sep 26, 2012)

compupix said:


> I just picked up two used 40mm STM's for stereoscopic shooting. Yes, there are used ones out there already!



Mine will be on the market soon enough too. I fell head first for the novelty value when it was announced, used it all the time for a fortnight and haven't used it since. Right now it's little more than a functional lens-cap. But that's just me. 

It's a really decent little lens for a great price. But at this focal length I'll keep reaching for the Sigma 50 f/1.4 or the 24-104 f/4is, and soon the 24-70 f/2.8II.

-PW


----------

